# Homemade Fletching Jig



## kzz1king (Jan 21, 2007)

Can you set some offset with it? Looks like something I might try. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## bownarra (Aug 31, 2008)

Yep, I have a very small amount of offset just by bending the legs on that clip at the front of the clamp. The left side has a dogleg, the right side is straight so it kicks the front of the vane to the right a teeny bit. If you bend them some more and shift the vertical slot in the rear upright over to the left you'd get more.


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

Thats dang awsome I have wanted to build one just didnt know how now i know thanks.


----------



## MikeR (Apr 2, 2004)

*Good Idea!*

I like your design. Do you think if you drilled the frame to 1/2 inch and filed a v-shape at the bottom, then other sized arrows could be fletched?


----------



## bownarra (Aug 31, 2008)

MikeR said:


> Do you think if you drilled the frame to 1/2 inch and filed a v-shape at the bottom, then other sized arrows could be fletched?


I think once you add flexibility and options this design may need a total re-think. It's the way it is largely because it only had to do one thing. For example the clip on the front of the fletch clamp probably wouldn't work well on more than one size shaft, so you'd probably need a different way to locate the clamp, independent of the shaft.

Laying the arrow in V-notches would locate it well enough but the weight of the point would cause the nock end to kick up which could be a bit awkward. It may be better to just make the frame a bit wider and place holes/slots for the different size shafts next to each other. Or drill a big hole for the arrow, say 3/4" and put in a reducer for each arrow size, made from slices of 3/4" dowel, drilled for the arrow.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Very nice.  I do like a thinker and a do-er.


----------



## bownarra (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks Unk Bond, coming from you that means a lot


----------



## TxHunter73 (Dec 17, 2008)

Unk Bond said:


> Very nice.  I do like a thinker and a do-er.


x2...awesome work!!


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Ingenious!!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Bump t t t


----------



## doug1627 (Mar 16, 2009)

Great idea! Thanks for sharing.

Two questions. I am unable to locate a photo frame with the metal tab. Is the metal tab part of the photo frame or did you buy it separate? Did you purchase the photo frame online, if so can you send me a link?

Thanks!


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

very cool!!!!!


----------



## JezterVA (Jan 26, 2009)

Fantastic!!! And it looks as good as it is functional.


----------



## bownarra (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys.



doug1627 said:


> Two questions. I am unable to locate a photo frame with the metal tab. Is the metal tab part of the photo frame or did you buy it separate? Did you purchase the photo frame online, if so can you send me a link?


Hey Doug, the metal clip isn't part of the photo frame, I bent it up from a strip of stainless steel and epoxied it onto the plastic photoframe. I think the material for that clip originally came from an old windshield wiper blade, it's like flat wire, I kept it because it looked useful. 

I didn't buy anything to make this, just raided various junk boxes to find what I needed, so the design is pretty closely tied to the materials I used. If I made another one I'd probably use something different for the base, maybe aluminum flat, but that would need some way of stopping the nock end of the shaft from passing all the way through it (where mine has a pin within the thickness of the wood.



JezterVA said:


> Fantastic!!! And it looks as good as it is functional.


Hehe, yeah, that's quite a surprise actually, usually I'm impatient to see if the thing works so I don't spend much time finishing it off properly. And then my motto in life seems to be "this is just temporary, unless it works" (and this one does work) so this will be how it stays. ;-)


----------



## bownarra (Aug 31, 2008)

I took a few more pictures to clarify things:

First one shows the type of photo frame I used, nothing special about it, it was just a convenient source of clear plastic and I decided to make use of the folded top edge. Mine was folded tighter along the top than this uncut one. 










This detail shot below shows the type of nock I'm using. The pin projecting into the hole (at left of image) stops the shaft from passing all the way through. A nock without a shoulder like that would need a different solution.

The slot for the clamp (at the top rear of the base) is centered over the arrow hole on mine because I have very little offset. For more offset I'd move the slot slightly to one side (and bend the metal clip on the clamp to shift the front of the clamp in the opposite direction).

The round indexer is made from a synthetic wine cork (a dense foam) so it takes up the shape of the nock quite well. The brass pin through it snaps into the string notch, I filed the pin down until it was about the same diameter as the serving so it won't stretch the nocks.










A detail of the clamp with the stainless clip epoxied on the far end. I beveled the edges of the plastic nearest the arrow shaft so I could get to the glue line if necessary. The file-marks on this end are where I relieved it a bit to get it to fit into the slot in the base - it was very snug.

I poke my thumbnail into one end of the clamp to open it a little and then I slide the vane in from this end (I rounded the inside corners of the slot at this end to make it easier to get the vane started).


----------



## Bobo Bob (Jan 6, 2005)

*Sent you a PM*

Hello Bow, I sent you a PM, if you don't mind sending me the measurements of your fletching jig, I would greatly appreciate it, it sure would be handy for quick vane replacement during target shooting, thanks bob


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Now thats using the ol hat rack , great job ..


----------



## three under (May 17, 2007)

Awesome job!


----------



## Bobo Bob (Jan 6, 2005)

*Great Idea eh*

Yes I agree, nice when someone comes up with an idea and you have most of the materials laying around to build it,,cost effecient,,bob


----------



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

looks great


----------



## Ramonte (May 17, 2009)

nice, very nice.


----------



## bownarra (Aug 31, 2008)

Several guys asked me for dimension of the jig so I'm posting a SketchUp model of it HERE
If you don't know SketchUp I strongly recommend that you download a copy of it and try it out, it'll change the way you tackle DIY projects.

Here are some screenshots of the model:


----------



## BillE (Dec 31, 2008)

WOW! Not only a great project, but now excellent working drawings.

*THANK YOU!!!*

Bill


----------



## kzz1king (Jan 21, 2007)

I love the drawing and am in the process of downloading sketchup now. I hope I can figure it out:embara: Thanks for putting us onto it and the jig.


----------



## Bobo Bob (Jan 6, 2005)

*A man is only as good as his word,*

Hey bow you are the best, great detail amigo, you are a talented dude to be sure, thanks for making my life a little easier, bob,,,


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

This is one impressive project. Sure, not the worlds most adjustable, but simple and looks to be very accurate.

Great job.

Arrow


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

That is awesome...:thumb:


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Thanks for posting this great project. I have a fletcher buy my buddy needs one and this should suit him well. I am betting that you can get a good bit of offset just by drilling the arrow hole a little out of line with the slot for the holder and bending the alignment wires a little.


----------



## newjigger (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow. Thank you so much for posting this. This is a very, very impressive project. Like has been said, not the worlds most adjustable, but it gets the job done perfectly it looks like. Very ingenious work on your part. 

Thanks also for the Sketchup idea. That is a really, really cool app that I just had to download. Very cool, and will most definitely help in upcoming projects. Thanks for making my life a little easier .


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

yes well done!


----------



## kzz1king (Jan 21, 2007)

I borrowed this idea and made a adjustable one. Here is the link
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=924137
I have since made another. I like them alot. They work great. Hardest part is dividing the circle of wood that holds the nock into 3 equal parts.


----------



## rlucero (Feb 17, 2010)

*homemade fletching jig*

a cheap and easy fletching jig is a clip that cost you about $1 for a package of 3. i use a potato chip bag clip. they are pretty strong and will hold the feather in place. the only thing is, you have to eyeball where to place it on your arrow shaft and also have to hold it in place for about 30 seconds. but it works!


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Any pictures of jig


----------



## kzz1king (Jan 21, 2007)

There is of mine.


----------



## pommee (Apr 4, 2011)

*Another Homemade Fletching Jig*

This sounds and looks really great and thanks for the Sketchup Drawing, just wish I could see the photo's even if from a mobile


----------



## CamoRoss (May 4, 2010)

I can't see the photos either, but I am on my laptop....


----------



## cory d stroyer (Aug 23, 2009)

wheres the pics?


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

you guys do realise you're looking at a well-over 2 yrs old thread? the pics are gone, even if you get the URL of the original attachments out of the source code the images simply don't exist any more.


----------



## FlBowHunter2000 (Mar 29, 2011)

I can't see the pics. Any idea why?


----------



## cory d stroyer (Aug 23, 2009)

pictures???


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
Got this bad habit . Sorta like a ground hog. I save every thing. :wink:


----------



## pommee (Apr 4, 2011)

Cheers for that, you are a saviour.


----------



## cory d stroyer (Aug 23, 2009)

thanks bond


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

cory d stroyer said:


> thanks bond



---------------
Your welcome.
Glad to be of help to a fellow archer. And a brother Ken-tuck-en :wink:


----------



## kzz1king (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks Unk, you saved me from having to dig them up. For what its worth I am still using this jig and it works great. I wouldn't do it any other way.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

kzz1king said:


> Thanks Unk, you saved me from having to dig them up. For what its worth I am still using this jig and it works great. I wouldn't do it any other way.


Hello
Your welcome. Glad to be of help. And may I add great DIY project. Its JUST a nice fletching jig. [later


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice idea!


----------

